# Am I gross???



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My mom and sister think I am. I do not. 

When I indulge in my favourite treat, a vanilla cone from McDonalds, I share it with my girls. 


















And yes, I lick it after them...I'm pretty sure that is the "gross" part 

C'mon people - tell it to me straight!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I share yogurt with mine.. off the same spoon. So uh... nah you're fine.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Whenever my parents come over for a BBQ or dinner, my dad always feeds the dogs from his own fork and then keeps using it himself. :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm gross too :


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't personally do it, but I don't think you're gross at all! 

BTW, those pics are great!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm gross too


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm gross, too!!  My dogs, present and past, have always had the honors of eating off my fork and spoon. I'm tickled pink that tradition goes on with Cosmo!! :smooch:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Tell those people, who say "Do you know where they lick?", that you don't offer the ice cream cone right after he's been doing that!!!
Anyway, it probably strengthens your immune system.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Anyway, it probably strengthens your immune system.


We're healthier! :bowl:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Kirby'sMom said:


> I'm gross, too!!  My dogs, present and past, have always had the honors of eating off my fork and spoon. I'm tickled pink that tradition goes on with Cosmo!! :smooch:


hehe, I think you'd be hard pressed to find a dog who wouldn't be comfortable upholding THAT tradition!!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no problem sharing with my dog, so I guess I'm gross too.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Erm... nah I wouldn't do it but I think my brother was worse. He would buy 2 milkshakes to share with the dog. Not one for him, one for the dog - he would let the dog drink it halfway down to where she couldn't reach her tongue any further and yep.. then he would drink the rest! :yuck:

(OK - gonna go puke now!) :no::


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Erm... nah I wouldn't do it but I think my brother was worse. He would buy 2 milkshakes to share with the dog. Not one for him, one for the dog - he would let the dog drink it halfway down to where she couldn't reach her tongue any further and yep.. then he would drink the rest! :yuck:
> 
> (OK - gonna go puke now!) :no::


Ok THAT is kinda gross.... I can only imagine that the milkshake was 1/2 saliva at that point.....ewwwwwwwww:yuck:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Erm... nah I wouldn't do it but I think my brother was worse. He would buy 2 milkshakes to share with the dog. Not one for him, one for the dog - he would let the dog drink it halfway down to where she couldn't reach her tongue any further and yep.. then he would drink the rest! :yuck:
> 
> (OK - gonna go puke now!) :no::



Ewww backwash!! LOL 

This thread just reminded me of this one time when I had a bowl of mac n cheese that I turned my back on for one second, and Sam began snarfing down as soon as he could. I pulled him away from it... and decided I didn't want to throw away the whole bowl, so I just stirred it up (ya know, so I wouldn't know which noodles his tongue touched lol) and kept eating.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

I personally don't do it myself, but don't think your gross for chosing too! :wave:


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

LMAO!!! This struck me as a funny question...here's why. All my life I've had dogs...NONE of them have ever been allowed to eat or drink off my utensils, plates, share my food, etc. None of them have ever been allowed to lick my mouth or face, either, 'cause you know, that was gross. Well.....Max now does all of the above and it doesn't bother me at all. THAT'S how I knew I had found my heart dog. I can't wait to get home every night for his slobbery kisses. :--crazy_love:Max even HUGS me, puts his paws on my shoulders, then kind of around my neck and goes crazy licking my face. So, I guess not only am I crazy about my dog, I'm gross, too!

_Glad to be a member of "Club Gross"...._
-Trids


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Trids said:


> LMAO!!! This struck me as a funny question...here's why. All my life I've had dogs...NONE of them have ever been allowed to eat or drink off my utensils, plates, share my food, etc. None of them have ever been allowed to lick my mouth or face, either, 'cause you know, that was gross. Well.....Max now does all of the above and it doesn't bother me at all. THAT'S how I knew I had found my heart dog. I can't wait to get home every night for his slobbery kisses. :--crazy_love:Max even HUGS me, puts his paws on my shoulders, then kind of around my neck and goes crazy licking my face. So, I guess not only am I crazy about my dog, I'm gross, too!
> 
> _Glad to be a member of "Club Gross"....]_
> 
> ...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Grossness factor aside - Bailey can be kinda annoying when I share my ice cream with her...she has learned the pattern...Bailey for 3 seconds, Burg for 3 seconds and mom for a while...and repeat...

When she gets the ice cream in front of her she knows her time is limited and licks faster than I've ever seen, and even tries to bite at it!! She is an ice cream hog!! I think I'll have to limit her to 2 seconds in the future


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Ummm, Melissa, you'd better make sure that Bailey never learns to count! A thwarted ice cream hog is a sight to behold! 



mm03gn said:


> Grossness factor aside - Bailey can be kinda annoying when I share my ice cream with her...she has learned the pattern...Bailey for 3 seconds, Burg for 3 seconds and mom for a while...and repeat...
> 
> When she gets the ice cream in front of her she knows her time is limited and licks faster than I've ever seen, and even tries to bite at it!! She is an ice cream hog!! I think I'll have to limit her to 2 seconds in the future


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I don't let the dogs eat something and then I bite off of it. If I think were Bogart and ZsaZsa's tongue was before:yuck: makes me shake. What I do is I have no trouble letting Bogart eat the rest of my jogurt cup or lick the spoon after I'm done. Or licking out the rest out of a bowl with ice cream or such. But I'm not putting that spoon back in my mouth. I don't have trouble with other people sharing with their dogs, what ever rocks their boat. Bogart is a licker, he loves to go to town on my hand but he doesn't lick my mouth or face so it's accaptable to me.
I just wash hands afterwards.
All the best,


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Honestly, yeah. That is pretty gross. Now, if Caleb just bit a chunk off something, I'd be okay eating the rest. But I draw the line at sharing saliva. :yuck:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Trids said:


> LMAO!!! This struck me as a funny question...here's why. All my life I've had dogs...NONE of them have ever been allowed to eat or drink off my utensils, plates, share my food, etc. None of them have ever been allowed to lick my mouth or face, either, 'cause you know, that was gross.
> -Trids


Thats me! I don't think your disgusting but I would not like to be there while you eat your cone LOL. Sorry!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...too funny!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Gross? Not in the slightest! This brings back such a funny memory for me. HAHAHAHAHA

I have a very uptight aunt ( my mom's sister )..wealthy, stuck up, hates animals esp. dogs, annoying...blah...anyway.... my mom is quite the opposite

Once she came over for a visit and as usual, would not sit back on the sofa as I am sure she was worried about the "disgusting dirt" from the animals. So...we go out to the kitchen to eat lunch and I...( not thinking and generally not giving a **it ) kissed the dog on the mouth and then put my plate down for him to lick clean. :yuck: ( that is what my aunt looked like ). My mother looked like this :uhoh: and I looked like this :wave: my dog looked like this :.
Anyway, after Auntie left my mom asked me " What were you thinking????"...I told her I was thinking that I was doing what we usually do ( mom included ) and we just hooted. It really was quite funny. Years later I had gone to my Aunt's house and she was in her Oprah Winfry style kitchen making some spaghetti sauce. I tasted it out of the pot and double dipped the spoon and got one of these :yuck:. 

Not gross...we do that sort of thing all the time. Not gross!

Keep sharing your ice cream!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just an FYI, that a dogs mouth is cleaner than a humans mouth is a wisetale, definitely not true. Hate to break it to you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe not cleaner, but I've been gross for almost 9 years now and I can't remember the last time I was sick


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

i share with the kids...guess I'm gross. They even know I get a bte, Noah, and Scout is last. If the order changes they get mad.

Maybe the cold of the ice cream kills germs. : )


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

da buddys moufie isda kleen cuz da buddy eetz da sope

dis is da buddy


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't let Loki lick my spoon or anything on purpose (he gets his own bowl of ice cream) but if his tongue happens to touch it as I'm scooping a little more into his bowl, I just keep eating. It's not really worse than when he jumps up on my bed in the morning and licks my face to wake me up.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

:yummy: Club Gross Lifetime member, here! With fudgsicles especially:


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this. I grew up in a home where our dogs were fed off the fork and I just carried on the tradition. Besides I think it builds the immune system:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

come on people, they lick they are butts and give us kisses after that.Sharing ice cream not gross at all.Getting a kiss after poop eating really GROSS!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty much the ONLY time I draw the line to licky kisses and such is when my dogs have had raw fish for dinner. :yuck:


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Pretty much the ONLY time I draw the line to licky kisses and such is when my dogs have had raw fish for dinner. :yuck:


 Or after they just finished cleaning out the cat food dish or eating cat "crunchies"!! Kirby used to surf the litter boxes and has grown out of that. Now, Cosmo does it!! :yuck:


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I do the same thing so I see no problem with it. It hasn't killed me yet!


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

I personally wouldn't do it, but I guess there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## JakeysMum (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha! I feel so much more normal after reading this thread. I've always had no problem sharing with my dogs


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

isn't that one of the rules of owning a golden..Hmmm i will have to look it up..lmao


----------



## ReleaseTheHounds (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes.

Yes you are.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't bring myself to share food with my dogs unless I'm done with it. I don't like looking at someone do it either.... so yeah, I suppose I feel "you're gross" LOL! Nothing against you personally, because I know I do stuff that others would probably feel is gross too. We all have our limits and most of us have gross actions that would appall (sp?) others. 

Funny, I have no problem letting my dogs lick my face, and I don't always wash my hands after they've licked mine either... I guess the direct contact with the doggy saliva in my mouth through food or licks is what makes me go ICK!


----------



## goldrush-pitty (Sep 15, 2009)

i do the same thing and my gf goes nuts lol. i share my fork,spoon ice cream. and sometimes when i have a big glass of tea or whatever it is i let em have a drink lol..ive heard many times dogs have cleaner mouths than humans?!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys lick me and I kiss them on the mouth, I share food with them but i draw the line at a McDonalds soft serve cone. I WANT IT ALL TO MYSELF!!! I'm selfish I know. : )


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I do not share ice cream cones with my dogs. I know the kind of snacks Tia gets from the yard. No way!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm gross too. And, my dogs lick my baby's face after he eats, and they tongue kiss him LOL

Yay for immune systems!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well if I had a dog that ate crap, I might refrain, too LOL


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes I share, but if she's been in the cat box eating "TOOTSIE ROLLS" no way!
I have to draw the line somewhere...
KarenP


----------



## garypen (Sep 5, 2009)

If by "girls" you mean _girls_, then no. 
If you mean _dogs_, then yes.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

garypen said:


> If by "girls" you mean _girls_, then no.
> If you mean _dogs_, then yes.


I mean "girls"...my dogs happen to be "girls"...it's possible


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd rather share with Pudden (though I usually don't) than with another human. generally, humans gross me out more than animals.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Pudden said:


> I'd rather share with Pudden (though I usually don't) than with another human. generally, humans gross me out more than animals.


 
That is funny and i agree. The other night one of my students threw up in class. It was all over his arms, his books, the desk and I had to leave the classroom. Not only that but when another student smelled it, he threw up too. I started heaving and thought I would be sick too. The secretary came up to clean it up and didnt seem to bother her at all. Later on I was talking to my boss and told her how sick it made me and then it hit me and I said.." You know, if that was Buddy I wouldnt care at all". HAHAHA...go figure. Nothing wrong with that..just the way it is. :yuck:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I'm in the Gross Camp too. Ike and I shared a cone on vacation and hubby's like, "You're gonna let him lick that after you know what body parts he licks!?" Yep!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I guess i'm gross too!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I guess I'm in the Gross Camp too. Ike and I shared a cone on vacation and hubby's like, "You're gonna let him lick that after you know what body parts he licks!?" Yep!


ya know, I might get hate-mail for saying this, but I've always suspected that if human males were more anatomically gifted they would lick "those" body parts, too.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Pudden said:


> ya know, I might get hate-mail for saying this, but I've always suspected that if human males were more anatomically gifted they would lick "those" body parts, too.


:bowrofl:

Too funny!

I had a friend in high school who was just hilarious...very outspoken. We were watching TV at her house one day when she looked over at her dog...um, grooming himself...and said, "If I could do that, I'd never leave the house." :lol:

I wouldn't share food directly w/Murphy...but it's more b/c I'm selfish, not fastidious!


----------

